# To trim or not to trim around eyes?



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm taking Maggie on Monday for her first cut! I'm getting nervous, as I'm going to a new groomer & not sure how it will turn out. I just have flashback memory of how Roxy looked after her first hair cut, was not good! :angry:
But my question is about the hairs that are still growing around the eyes that are not long enough to get up in a top-knot. I think I read somewhere that some owners do not cut those & said they felt it caused tear staining.
What are you thoughts on that? I like having a top knot but just not able to get it all in there at this time.
2nd question: Do you shave the belly and keep the body hair longer? I'm thinking that's the look I want for her. I like the full face, long ears, medium body, long legs. I want her to look trimmed, but just not short or puppy cut. And the shaved belly to help cut down on matting.


----------



## pickles9 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have the same problem with Jaedan. Some eye hairs are still short and it goes very loosely in the top knot but because they are not long enough they will within a short period of time come out. I debated the same thing and decided to just leave them alone and see if they grow out. I don't know about contributing to tear staining if you cut them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like to trim them with scissors. I like the neat look I get. Since I groom my own dog I don't mind neatening that up every few weeks. If you only go to the groomer once every 6 weeks and won't trim between, letting it grow may be a better option.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm sure some of the experts will respond but my advice is DON'T CUT!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If it's the hair that goes up into the topknot some people use a little gel or vaseline to keep the wisps up there or sometimes use one of those people hair clips until it grows enough. I don't have a topknot on Tyler and get his visor cut which is my personal choice. About the hair below the eyes and on the muzzle: when Tyler had really bad tear stains, before his ducts were flushed, I did have the eye hair trimmed because otherwise his face was soaked and I kept feeling it wasn't comfortable for him and just seemed like a breeding ground for bacteria. Also the hairs often poked into his eyes causing more staining. So I kept it short and it stayed pretty dry and looked cute. After the tear duct flushing, I started to let the hair on his muzzle grow and at times wanted to cut it but held out. It has grown in now and I only cut the visor.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh don't cut around her eyes ( my opinion) a year ago the groomer cut around Matilda's eyes, it looked great for about three weeks, then I really had a problem, the short hairs poked her eye's, it has taken me a year (Matilda's face hairs grow very slow) I always battle those hairs that aren't long enough for her topknot, but I will take those any day, if you have the ability to groom then you could keep them trimmed


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't cut any hair around the eyes.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Maggie has not had any tearing /stain issues, but I don't want to risk having any either. I am going to tell the groomer to leave and not trim any hairs, as I also hope I can pull up the strays in a top knot as her hair grows more.
Thanks everyone for your tips/advice! Much appreciated always! :ThankYou:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Good idea not to trim. It will grow out and looks so cute when they have the face fuller. I have had a groomer before and she trimmed Dominic's face around the nose/eyes, it was a pain to grow back and he looked not put together for months. 

You can do a double top knot to get the front part with the shorter hair first and/or use a barrette on the fly away hair. 

Lots of people tell the groomer not to trim the hair around the eyes and they still do it. Be very clear and specific on telling her


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you, Beatriz. Yes, I'm going to write it down and I intend to go over it all too when I bring her to groomer. I have never used this groomer but was pleased to hear they don't keep the dogs all day. I called & spoke with the owner today & she told me when I bring her in just let them know when I would like to pick her up. Well, pretty quick!  lol As I don't want much done, except bathed & shaved belly & very lite trim!
Wish me luck! :smpullhair: BTW...Dominic is one cutie!


----------

